# Ultra rare 1983 Christian Höhne Magnus Model For Sale



## Railventures (Sep 22, 2021)

I have available the 1983 Christian Höhne Magnus 2-10-0 brass engine







(1 of 100) made that sold new in 1983 for $5000 US. Any collectors on this forum would like to make an offer please contact me.

Henry


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Henry,
What country and railroad is that a model of?
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Railventures (Sep 22, 2021)

David, please refer to the catalog page. I belive it is a Chinese Loco. I also have the 1982 model on the same page. (Indian loco) The sale on that one is already pending.

Henry


----------

